# Tuning process for Cam1/2 Hybrids



## Cliveanne (Sep 8, 2002)

Supershot said:


> When you set up a new bow and get some sight settings. Whats your step by step tuning process? I am most interested in tuning process for Cam 1/2 bows.


Me too, Iv'e just had mine & I need to know all I can


----------



## Jabwa (Dec 10, 2004)

JAVI is the one you need for this. He is the Hoyt Guru and probably knows more about the cam.5 than Hoyt! Look him up on the members list and send him a PM. He is a very friendly and helpful person.


----------



## MHansel (Jan 8, 2005)

*Bingo!!!*



Jabwa said:


> JAVI is the one you need for this. He is the Hoyt Guru and probably knows more about the cam.5 than Hoyt! Look him up on the members list and send him a PM. He is a very friendly and helpful person.


Javi, he's your man to get your Hoyt shooting perfect. He's got pictures, etc... to get your bow's tuned.
Javi, where are you???? Hoyt owner needs your help!!!!


----------



## MarkD (Aug 26, 2004)

I can tell you this much, if it has the stock string on it, Shoot it about 200-300 times before you spend much time tuning.. Mine stretched for a long time


----------



## Supershot (Oct 18, 2002)

Com'n Javi. Lets hear it. I need all the help I can get


----------



## Jabwa (Dec 10, 2004)

He's probably off at a tournament somewhere. Bet he gets on here later tonight though.


----------



## pbwhite (Mar 1, 2004)

speaking of the stock strings, what do yall think of the stock strings on the hoyts? I can't decide whether to replace mine or not. i've had it about 3 weeks now and the peep still seems like its moving.


----------



## BowOnly (Sep 28, 2004)

pbwhite said:


> speaking of the stock strings, what do yall think of the stock strings on the hoyts? I can't decide whether to replace mine or not. i've had it about 3 weeks now and the peep still seems like its moving.


Replace them!! I think that Hoyt figures that everyone will change them any way, so why put good one's on?? That is the FIRST thing I do. I will try and find the post the JAVI showed how to time them.


----------



## BowOnly (Sep 28, 2004)

here ya go


----------



## Supershot (Oct 18, 2002)

Javi, Where r U. What do you do to tune your bows?


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

Supershot said:


> Javi, Where r U. What do you do to tune your bows?


I'm sending you a PM....


----------



## lastcaveman (Nov 4, 2003)

Jabwa said:


> JAVI is the one you need for this. He is the Hoyt Guru and probably knows more about the cam.5 than Hoyt! Look him up on the members list and send him a PM. He is a very friendly and helpful person.


 I can say in all honesty your on target with this. It was just proven with my viper tec. LC


----------



## MKD (Feb 8, 2003)

Supershot said:


> When you set up a new bow and get some sight settings. Whats your step by step tuning process? I am most interested in tuning process for Cam 1/2 bows.



I post this on another thread
Creepingdeath
I am by no means an expert when it comes to bows and the people on this site have more knowledge than some pro shop owners but I bought a Hoyt because they advertise never having to tune your cam 1/2 system.
Ok call me naive, but I know little about tuning a bow and thought this would be a great bow for me. To my suprise when I went to the bow tuning threads I see all the topics about tuning the cam 1/2. 

Here are the exact words from the Hoyt add found in Bow and Arrow magazine
June/July issue

" The symmentry betwwen the top and bottom cams of the cam & 1/2 Perfromance System allow for persise tuning and ultimate accuracy. They also are "slaved" together with one harness systaem, allowing them to work together than independently and to fire at the exact same time every time. THIS MEANS THAT YOU NEVER HAVE TO WORRY ABOUT CAM SYNCHRONIZATION OR TIMING, making the cam & 1/2 performance system extremely forgiving and reliable. 

By all the treads on timing Hoyts cam 1/2s Hoyt must be false advertising.


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

MKD said:


> I post this on another thread
> Creepingdeath
> I am by no means an expert when it comes to bows and the people on this site have more knowledge than some pro shop owners but I bought a Hoyt because they advertise never having to tune your cam 1/2 system.
> Ok call me naive, but I know little about tuning a bow and thought this would be a great bow for me. To my suprise when I went to the bow tuning threads I see all the topics about tuning the cam 1/2.
> ...


False advertising?…. No…

But just like any other mechanical device, if it is not properly set up or is altered in a manner outside the design parameters it will not perform as designed.

Most people can not leave the bows alone, tinkering is often why we learn about and improve previous designs.

Since you seem to have an agenda contrary to actually helping solve this individuals problem; I doubt that you really care about facts…


----------



## MKD (Feb 8, 2003)

JAVI said:


> False advertising?…. No…
> 
> But just like any other mechanical device, if it is not properly set up or is altered in a manner outside the design parameters it will not perform as designed.
> 
> ...


JAVI your knowledge about bows goes without saying, and I am not queastioning your knowlwdge, but many of us do not have the means, access, money to perform all the tuning that must be required. Also I have no agenda and did not indend to start anything. Supershot was asking about cam 1/2 tuning and all I did was give him the info that I used in deciding what to buy.

Sorry to hit a bad nerve.


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

MKD said:


> Sorry to hit a bad nerve.


Not really a nerve... just a slight pinch 

But in reality once the bow is properly set up and with good string/cables it requires no further tuning for the average shooter. Any shop that sells the bow should be able to properly set it up... Unfortunately I reconize that this isn't the case...


----------



## hunohio (Feb 4, 2005)

JAVI - I have a related question for you. I noticed over the weekend that the cams on my Reflex were not lining up exactly at full draw (the bottom cam isn't rotating quite as far as the top cam). Although I love to tinker with archery equipment, I know far too little to fool with the cables or strings, so I haven't done anything to cause the cams to be out of sync. Could this be the result of the cables and/or string stretching or might there be another problem? The bow is only about six months old and probably has a 1,000 shots on it. Thanks.


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

hunohio said:


> JAVI - I have a related question for you. I noticed over the weekend that the cams on my Reflex were not lining up exactly at full draw (the bottom cam isn't rotating quite as far as the top cam). Although I love to tinker with archery equipment, I know far too little to fool with the cables or strings, so I haven't done anything to cause the cams to be out of sync. Could this be the result of the cables and/or string stretching or might there be another problem? The bow is only about six months old and probably has a 1,000 shots on it. Thanks.


It is most likely just a twist or two on a cable... and yes it is usually caused by creep in the strings... Any good shop should be able to remedy the timing issue...


----------



## hunohio (Feb 4, 2005)

Thanks JAVI. Appreciate it.


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*Have a idea*

Why don't someone put a sticky with static and dynamic cam & 1/2 tuning on here?

Seems to be a question asked alot and it would provide at a glance locating.


----------



## andy_smaga (Sep 27, 2003)

*Javi*

I have a friend with an Ultratec, and we both don't have much experience with a hybrid set up, can you please copy me on the PM you sent explaining the steps of tuning a hybrid ?
Thanks. :beer:


----------



## Bama Boy (Feb 25, 2004)

Javi, I would also like to get the same PM you sent about tuning a new ultra tec. I just got one and am in the process of shooting the new string in. Thanks


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

Guys... I'm working on a manual but it is going slow...

For now almost every word of it has been written here on AT in one post or another. 

If you are interested in calling me for further discussion I can PM my #.... 

Plus I will be at the Bragging Rights Shootout July 9th for questions... :wink:


----------



## turkeytom (May 8, 2003)

Here are some very simple,basic things to do to tune your cam.5 or hybrid.
1-Set your tillers at the same distance.Make sure that your cams are in time at full draw.You can do this on a crank board.If you dont have one,let someone pull back your bow back so the stop on the bottom cam just touches, and the string on the top cam is in the groove of the cam.The string should not be out of the cam groove or wraped around the cam.Look at pics that JAVI posted to see how they should look.If they need to be adjusted,twist or un-twist buss or control cables.Usually I find that when cables stretch,it is the top cam that gets ******ed slightly.Putting a twist or two in the buss cable (the one with the yolk)will correct this.It is a matter of trial and error,until you have worked on a few of them.
2-Set your nock point.(remember this may very according to what type of nock you use)I use bcy nock tying thread to tie a nock under the nock of the arrow.Then tie a D-loop under the nock tie and above the nock.The nock tie will eliminate the D-loop from pinching the nock.
3-Adjust your arrow so that the bottom of the arrow is at the bottom of the burger button hole.This is a good static location.It never moves.
4- Set your center shot.On a Hoyt this measurement is 3/4 of an inch from the riser.Measure this by taking a tape measure from the riser to the center of the arrow.This should get you very close.
Now you can paper tune.You should have a good tear with this set up.If not,read the tear and make small adjustments to correct it till you get a bullet hole,by adjusting the center shot or the nock point. Some people like a slight left tear.For all practical purposes a bullet hole should do the job.Now you can creap tune if you want to or do the walk back test or group tune.
Hope this helps.There is a lot more that can be done as far as tuning goes,but this is a basic way to tune your bow.Dont forget to have the right spine arrows for your draw weight.


----------



## Jabwa (Dec 10, 2004)

Hunohio:

Are you looking at the modules or the cam when you say the bottom cam is not turning over as much as the top? The cams look that way at full draw, however they will be in time!


----------



## turkeytom (May 8, 2003)

MKD,
Just It doesnt take a lot of money or fancy equipment to tune your bow.You can get a bowmaster portable bow press from Lancaster supply for 39.99.The only other thing you need is a friend to watch the cams when they roll over. :smile:


----------



## lost american (Nov 21, 2002)

hey javi i could use that info if you are feeling jenerous. i cant get my ultratec to groop any more. i have tried everything and double checked everything eccept fot the timing. i guess im to dumb to figure it out :mg:


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

I love all six of my Cam & 1/2's, and the comments of some of the shooters are true with respect to their being "adjustment free.

Try this: 
Turn your limb bolts to the stops, check the reference holes to see if you're close to the optimal starting point. Tiller should be real close to even. 

Back the bow off to the weight you are comfortable with, check nock for square, and adjust the centershot. It will be close to 3/4", but every one of my bows is different, depending on dynamic spine effects.

Tune for centershot using any one of Easton's techniques, paper, planing shaft, broadhead, etc. Some work better than others with some bows and some shooters. There's no absolute.

If you cannot get rid of a nock high/low entry with rest tension or nock at square, put two turns in one cable, take two turns outa' the other. It ill either get better, or worse. If worse go the other way, etc. If you don't have a press, the same approach can be used with tiller adjustments. You're compensating for your grip style, and any minor differences in limb deflection.

The "cams are slaved" idea is good marketing, and true in some cases, but not always.

I can get a new bow up and running this way in an hour. And do on a regular basis for myself and friends.


----------



## WR (Aug 28, 2002)

*Good Stuff*

You guys have some good stuff going on here, the cam & half seemed to be trial and error when it first came out. 
I think we have learned that the cam & half does preform well even out of sync........but if you watch the performance marks and keep the cams hitting the stops at the same time, I believe you will have a better wall.
As has been stated....GOOD strings are a MUST, the first thing my Hoyts get is a new BERRY STRING SYSTEM, then begins the process.
Like Tom said......it doen't take a lot of money to set these bows up........I'll post a picture of my crank board which gets used as much as anything in the shop.

Javi.....I can't wait to hear what you have to say at the BRS......I could talk tuning 24-7, I might not understand, but I still like hearing about it.
Tom.....I sure wish you could of made this shoot buddy, but maybe we'll cross paths somewhere else down the road.

Here's my crank board.....it gets used from setting cams to tighting d-loops, measuring draw length.....Pretty HighTec stuff...


----------

